# Rigid fork with tapered steerer.



## Five Miles Out (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering if anyone has used or knows a rigid fork with a tapered steerer tube ( 1 1/8 - 1.5)?

I will be building up a Pivot Point and the dealer claimed its been ridden and tested by riders, but could only think of an old fireeye fork with a tapered.

Oh and also I need a 80mm or even 100mm.


----------



## burn (Jun 6, 2011)

you can try DMR or S&M forks. They have good rigid forks. The DMR has a front fork that uses a 20mm axle. As for the headset, tapered headtubes can be used with a straight 1 1/8” steerer tube if a reducing headset race is used.


----------

